# Neuer PC - Windows 7 oder 8?



## Nereide (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir den Highend PC von Pcgameshardware bestellt:
PCGH High-End-PC GTX760-Edition schwarz, DVD-Brenner

(der hatte super bewertungen und mit Einzelkomponenten kenn ich mich zu wenig aus)

Jetzt brauch ich noch ein Betriebssystem..ich möchte sowas wie Divinity Original Sin, Witcher 3 zocken...was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich mag Windows 8 eigentlich nicht, aber wenn die Anwendungen damit besser laufen, würde ich mir das holen..

Vielen Dank & Grüße!


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2014)

WIN 8 ist eben aktuell, und es ist GUT. Gerade von der SSD geht es richtig gut ab.

Mehr muss man nicht sagen.


----------



## Shorty484 (15. Juni 2014)

Du kannst beruhigt zu Windows 8 greifen, ich war am Anfang auch skeptisch habs aber jetzt auf meinem Laptop. Der Unterschisd zu Windows 7 ist nicht so gravierend wie ich dachte und die Kachelansicht nutze ich so gut wie gar nicht und sie stört auch nicht.


----------



## HanFred (15. Juni 2014)

Im Herbst soll doch ohnehin wieder ein richtiges Startmenü kommen, nicht? Alternativen gibt's AFAIK schon länger. Die Kacheloberfläche ist natürlich besser für Touchscreens geeignet, interessante Apps aus dem Store gibt's für andere Plattformen IMHO auch eher nicht. Aber das spielt für mich keine allzu grosse Rolle. Ich habe Windows 8(.1) auf dem HTPC und kann mich nicht beschweren, da es per Tastatur/Touchscreen Kombi durchaus gut steuerbar ist.
Am Desktop- bzw. Gamingrechner bevorzuge ich wegen der präziseren Maussteuerung an sich das Startmenü von Windows 7 und bin auch sonst ganz zufrieden damit, würde zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt aber trotzdem kein solches mehr kaufen. Windows 8 läuft noch etwas Ressourcenschonender und stabil wie 'ne Eins, den HTPC reboote ich nicht einmal mehr wöchentlich. Die Stromsparfunktionen tun genau das, was sie sollen.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2014)

ach, dass das für Touch besser geeignet ist, ist doch ein Mythos weil man hat ja eine Maus und mal ehrlich, endlich hat man mal das Startmenü von 95 das eigentlich bei 95 schon murks war rausgeworfen, das eigentlicht eher für Tasterturen gedacht ist und unübersichtlich wie Sau war


----------



## svd (15. Juni 2014)

Na, zu irgendwas musste die Windowstaste ja gut sein. Beim Spielen hat sie ja nur genervt.


----------



## Worrel (15. Juni 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Im Herbst soll doch ohnehin wieder ein richtiges Startmenü kommen, nicht? ...


Ich versteh eh nicht, was an dem Startmenü so toll gewesen sein soll, daß man dem großartig hinterher trauern müsste.
Seit Vista hab ich das eh nur mit der Suchmaske genutzt ("WIN + <Suchbegriff>") und das funktioniert immer noch genauso. Wieso manche sich unbedingt durch aufklappende Startmenü Ordner hangeln wollen - _*schulterzuck*_

Ich find die Kachel Oberfläche als Programmstarter optimal - endlich kann man den Desktop mal richtig ordentlich haben und trotzdem großflächig und gut sortiert Programme starten.


----------



## Nereide (15. Juni 2014)

Cool, danke für Eure Antworten! Wenn das so gut läuft, hol ich mir doch das 8er.  Am Anfang wars ja nicht immer so durchweg positiv, was man darüber gehört hat.
Ciao und nochmals danke.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2014)

Nereide schrieb:


> Cool, danke für Eure Antworten! Wenn das so gut läuft, hol ich mir doch das 8er.  Am Anfang wars ja nicht immer so durchweg positiv, was man darüber gehört hat.
> Ciao und nochmals danke.



naja, das kam aber von Typen die es entweder ums verrecken nicht toll finden wollten und sich evtl. auch extra doof angestellt haben oder von Schlaubergern die einfach nur irgendwas nachgebabbelt haben


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2014)

Ich würde es von der Kompatibilität zu den Spielen abhängig machen. Bei jedem WINDOWS-Release gab es zumindestens bei mir Spiele die auf einmal nicht mehr unter dem neuen System liefen. Selbst mit Hilfen wie Kompatibilitätsmodus u.a. Ob  dies auch beim Wechsel von WIN 7 zu 8 der Fall ist kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht beurteilen. Aber wer gern ältere Spiele spielt die unter WIN 7 noch laufen da würde ich eher zu WIN 7 tendieren.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich würde es von der Kompatibilität zu den Spielen abhängig machen. Bei jedem WINDOWS-Release gab es Spiele die auf einmal nicht mehr unter dem neuen System liefen. Selbst mit Hilfen wie Kompatibilitätsmodus u.a. Ob  dies auch beim Wechsel von WIN 7 zu 8 der Fall ist kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht beurteilen. Aber wer gern ältere Spiele spielt die unter WIN 7 noch laufen da würde ich eher zu WIN 7 tendieren.



also ich hatte keine Probleme und von daher weiß ich nichtmal ob das nicht auch wieder ein Mythos ist, vorallem weil man eigentlich nur von Fallout 3 gehört hat das Problem hat und wenn halt so garkeiner irgendwas genaueres sagen kann, würde ich das eher unter Fragwürdig einordnen, ich meine, Win8 hat Hater und die denken sich gerne blödsinn aus, wie das 8 keinen Desktop hätte, beide hat es praktisch sogar 2 -.-


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2014)

Wie bereits gesagt zu WIN 8 kann ich mangels Erfahrung nichts sagen und will es damit auch nicht beurteilen. Ich hänge immer noch an WIN 7 HP 64 Bit.

Aber zum Beispiel beim Wechsel von VISTA zu 7 fielen genauso Spiele zum Opfer wie damals von XP zu Vista und zu vor von ME zu XP u.s.w. Und aus den Erfahrungen heraus gehe ich da mit einer gewissen Vor-Skepsis heran. Und solange kein "Killerspiel" kommt das mindestens WIN 8 voraussetzt würde ich auch nicht auf WIN 8 wechseln von meiner Seite aus.


----------



## Nereide (15. Juni 2014)

OK, ist auch ein gutes Argument. Hab auch noch ein paar ältere Spiele, die evtl. bei Windows 8 in die Knie gehen..naja muss ich mir halt noch mal überlegen...kann man eigentlich die OEM Versionen auf mehreren Rechnern installieren? Oder ist der (sowieso unnötige) Support von Microsoft der einzige Unterschied und sonst keine NAchteile?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt zu WIN 8 kann ich mangels Erfahrung nichts sagen und will es damit auch nicht beurteilen. Ich hänge immer noch an WIN 7 HP 64 Bit.
> 
> Aber zum Beispiel beim Wechsel von VISTA zu 7 fielen genauso Spiele zum Opfer wie damals von XP zu Vista und zu vor von ME zu XP u.s.w. Und aus den Erfahrungen heraus gehe ich da mit einer gewissen Vor-Skepsis heran. Und solange kein "Killerspiel" kommt das mindestens WIN 8 voraussetzt würde ich auch nicht auf WIN 8 wechseln von meiner Seite aus.


 zum Wechsel gibt es auch keinen Anlass, aber wenn man eh ein neues Windows braucht, würd ich auch win8 nehmen.


@Nereide: es reicht aber die Version "OEM" für um die 80-90€ - nicht dass du ne richtige "Vollversion" oder ne Business-Version oder so was nimmst    und am besten direkt 8.1 nehmen.  *edit* du kannst natürlich nur eine Lizenz auf jeweils einem PC gleichzeitig installieren, aber wenn Du mal die Hardware wechselst, müsstest Du den key für die neue Hardware an sich nutzen können - man darf dann halt den "alten PC" nicht mehr weiter nutzen. Aber es ist AFAIK in der Tat etwas nerviger geworden mit der Aktivierung bei neuer Hardware, da der key auf dem Board wohl gespeichert wird. Wenn man nur die Festplatte wechselt, ist das sogar praktisch, aber bei nem Boardwechsel kann es umständlich werden - ich denke, das sollte mit nem Anruf der kostenfreien Aktivierungshotline gegessen sein. Man sollte hier zwischen der Laden-Kaufversion "OEM" und einer "echten" OEM-Version unterscheiden - mit letzterem meine ich, dass bei einem PC/Laptop schon vom Hersteller win8 vorinstalliert ist und man gar keinen Key mehr selber vorliegen hat


----------



## Nereide (15. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort) Dann weiß ich Bescheid..


----------



## HanFred (16. Juni 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich versteh eh nicht, was an dem Startmenü so toll gewesen sein soll, daß man dem großartig hinterher trauern müsste.
> Seit Vista hab ich das eh nur mit der Suchmaske genutzt ("WIN + <Suchbegriff>") und das funktioniert immer noch genauso. Wieso manche sich unbedingt durch aufklappende Startmenü Ordner hangeln wollen - _*schulterzuck*_
> 
> Ich find die Kachel Oberfläche als Programmstarter optimal - endlich kann man den Desktop mal richtig ordentlich haben und trotzdem großflächig und gut sortiert Programme starten.



Präzisierung: Ich mag _mein_ Startmenü, wo die Programme in  Kategorien zusammengefasst wurden. Das Einrichten ist zugegebenermassen  nicht besonders benutzerfreundlich, in Windows 8.1 geht das Gruppieren  von Kacheln eindeutig bequemer vonstatten. Gerade per Tastatur finde ich die  Kacheloberfläche bequemer als das Startmenü, per Maus eben nicht  wirklich.
Die Suchmaske ist auch ganz praktisch, ich benutze sie aber eher selten. Windowsfunktionen starte ich meistens direkt via (WIN+R) + Befehl.


----------



## Batze (16. Juni 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich versteh eh nicht, was an dem Startmenü so toll gewesen sein soll, daß man dem großartig hinterher trauern müsste.
> Seit Vista hab ich das eh nur mit der Suchmaske genutzt ("WIN + <Suchbegriff>") und das funktioniert immer noch genauso. Wieso manche sich unbedingt durch aufklappende Startmenü Ordner hangeln wollen - _*schulterzuck*_
> 
> Ich find die Kachel Oberfläche als Programmstarter optimal - endlich kann man den Desktop mal richtig ordentlich haben und trotzdem großflächig und gut sortiert Programme starten.



Genauso ist es.
Aber du kennst doch das Sprichwort. 
Was der Bauer nicht kennt..............
Es ist eben schwer jemanden etwas anderes, wohl auch besseres vor zu setzen, zu überzeugen, wenn er 20 Jahre lang immer das gleiche vorgesetzt bekam.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juni 2014)

Am Anfang war Windows 8 ja auch furchtbar. Das ist erst besser durch die Updates, besonders durch Version 8.1 geworden, mit der man das Ganze deutlich besser anpassen kann und auch mehr Rücksicht auf Maus + Tastatursteuerung genommen wurde. Beispiel: Vorher musste man in der Modern UI Oberfläche ein Fenster durch wischen von oben nach unten schließen. Jetzt braucht man nur oben in die ecke auf das X drücken und kann das Fenster schließen, also wie immer. Außerdem kann man mit 8.1. direkt auf den Desktop booten usw.


----------

